# xxxxxxxx@xxxxxx.com



## Strong1234 (May 28, 2018)

Has anyone dealt with this email before?


----------



## Spongy (May 29, 2018)

Why in the world would you post supplier contact informing out in the open like that?  Then in the chat?  And why in the Testosterone Replacement section?


----------



## Spongy (May 29, 2018)

to answer your question though, no.  But it's just like any other supplier that sends out massive amounts of spam to any email address they see associated with fitness or steroid interest.  I get tons of spam from companies like them.  Be wary of any supplier willing to do business with you via Skype or live messenger like them.


----------



## Mr P (May 29, 2018)

Spongy reminds me the good ole days.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 30, 2018)

Strong1234 said:


> Has anyone dealt with this email before?



Lol....dry snitching


----------



## Yaya (May 30, 2018)

I havent.. but can u please repost it without all the "x"'es


----------

